# Breast Implants!



## HisBunny (May 11, 2010)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!


Ok so im 21 years old and im getting breast implants in 4 mths right now my bar size is 34 B im going for a FULL C im not a big girl im 100 lbs and 5ft.... i cant wait till i have my new girls! My husband thinks i dont need them and he keeps telling me im going to loose the "feeling" LOL but i really dont care im getting inserted through the armpit so theres no cutting on the breast!






Has anyone had theres done?
Did it hurt alottt for a very long time?
Should i go bigger?


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 11, 2010)

Well... I got the girls done in 2004 and I wish I had gone bigger. But for you to already be a B cup... I'm not sure I would get it at all for just one cup size. I was a A cup on a good day but if I was really thin I might have been less. So for me to go to a C cup it was a pretty good jump and worth the money. But it was a good size I just think in my head for some reason a bigger size would have been better. But anyone that has larger then a C that isn't natural.... you can pretty much tell. So if you want the big fake look go bigger... want a more natural look C... but you're husband is probably right. You really don't need it at all.





But it hurt! YES it hurt! I'm a belly sleeper and had to sleep on my back for about 6 weeks. Vicadin (sp?) was my best friend. But that was probably the worst part. I got it done on a Friday and was back at work Monday so... its not too bad though, make sure you massage though... or you'll be sorry LOL


----------



## Johnnie (May 11, 2010)

Considering your frame, I wouldn't recommend going bigger.

BUMP


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 11, 2010)

I hear that it's pretty painful but not unbarable. You need to make sure that you are really careful about the way you treat your skin otherwise when you get the surgery the skin will pull and be iritated. I've even heard of women getting slight stretch marks from getting implants.


----------



## internetchick (May 11, 2010)

My husband's aunt got hers done. When I hugged her it was like getting punched in the chest by two fists. I would consider implants if they felt like real boobs, but they just don't.


----------



## HisBunny (May 12, 2010)

*Angela:* Thanks for the info! What about when you sleep on your tummy? dose it feel like you are sleeping on two bags? Thats what i was told when i went to see the Dr I was like 8-/ how would he know hes a male! And the Dr told me to really think about the size cause everyone always says they should of gone bigger but he can only fit half a cup more so in other words a *BIG C* or small D.





*Internetchick:* *OMG*! thats crazy! i hope mine are not that hard! omg if my husband see's what you just said he'll stop me from getting them for sure!


----------



## perlanga (May 12, 2010)

I'm happy for you! I would never get implants, but I applaud other girls who have the guts to get them. It's good your not overdoing it, because although they are "fake", at the end of the day you still want them to look god given.


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 12, 2010)

No... they don't feel like anything when you sleep on your stomach. Maybe chicks who get big giant knockers it does but they are normal... they look normal... they feel a little more firm then normal but I love them. HONESTLY, you CAN NOT tell mine aren't real. I did get the under the muscle one which I heard hurts more but its more natural and they aren't huge! I do wish that I had gotten bigger... but... if I did, then what... would I want even bigger? You know what I mean? So... I would stick with your original plan already knowing how you will feel, it won't be a surprise.


----------



## jewele (May 12, 2010)

I want to get mine done too!! Good for you, I'm sure you will be happy with them. I'm a B cup with birth control and I would like to be a big C cup. I have a small frame so I don't want to over do it.

Does anybody mind saying how much it cost so I can get an idea? I'm really leaning towards doing this....


----------



## HisBunny (May 12, 2010)

*Perlanga:* Thank you!

*Angela:* Yeah i was told by the Dr thats under the muscle did hurt a bit more i was really going for that i dont want to look like i have two big balls in front of me. Thank you so much for all the info!

*Jewele:* Mine are going to cost me 3,500 it seems like alot but i think there will worth it. i went to my bank and applied for a CC and got it so im going to charge my girls on that cause i dont have 3,500 to just give to the Dr. But every Dr has a diff price you should look it up online find Dr near you. =]


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 12, 2010)

I got mine done in 2004 in Kansas City and it cost me 4,500.

And the BIG fakies.... they do look bad, if they aren't done right too the cleavage looks horrible

You don't want bad cleavage!


----------



## HisBunny (May 12, 2010)

Amazing boob job! All the Kardashians have a great boob job! I wish i knew who there Dr is!


----------



## Jinx (May 12, 2010)

I had mine done on '97.

I didn't have any trouble with recovery but I think it's because of the precautions my doctor took before closing the incision.

He knew we had a long drive home, so he shot anesthetic inside before suturing so the drive would be bearable.

I didn't even take any kind of pain meds., not prescription, not otc. NOT the standard reaction- don't expect to get that lucky, lol!

There was a lot of bruising on one side and that's about it.

It's time to get them redone (remember the implants are not for life, they do have to be replaced every 10-20 years), and I think I will look into silicone there was still a ban on it back when I had mine surgery, it gives a more natural look with a softer feel.

I didn't sleep on my stomach for a long time because I was really nervous about it even though my doctor told me is was perfectly fine. Now I sleep on my stomach without thinking about it.

You will have to do manipulation on the breasts and implant to prevent scar tissue inside the implant pocket and around the implant- do NOT slack on that. If you don't do it, you can get that tight, "baseball-in-a-sock" look.

Don't push for a bigger size. Let the doctor decide on a size based on your frame.

When I had mine done, I was 5 foot 8 and 115 pounds, my doctor picked the size based on how much my skin would stretch and based on my stretch marks leftover from my pregnancies, he used an implant big enough to smooth out those stretch marks but not so big to make me look all pornographic or top heavy.

So, before my kids I was a 36c, after my kids I was a 34a and after my surgery I was a 36c/d (425cc implants).

a lot of people don't realize that they may have a large breast plate area and then they get implants and there is a very wide gap in the cleavage- that does NOT mean it is a bad surgery, it is because of the chest bones. Ask your doctor to take that into account so he (she?) can compensate for that as much as possible if need be. They can't reduce the size of the breast plate and they can't make the implant pocket wider to make the breast fill in that space but sometimes they can adjust the implant size or type of implant to help compensate.

Do NOT pick a doctor based on price. You WILL regret it. You get what you pay for.

Make sure they are board certified and even then, do a check on their medical license.

One of the first doctors I was looking at seemed reallllll good at first and then I checked with the state medical board he was in (Utah) and found out he was working under a probationary license as there was 5 malpractice suits pending on him.

So, just because they are working, doesn't mean they are good or haven't been in trouble.

Needless to say, I didn't go with that guy and after 2 more doctors interviewed, I picked one that I knew at least 5 people went to- people I knew before their surgeries, so I actually saw the before and afters and saw their recovery process.

It took me 2 years to pick a doctor, because this was no joke, no passing fancy; it was not taken lightly and seriously, after all the disastrous boob jobs I have heard of, I am very glad I took my time finding a doctor.


----------



## equus18 (May 12, 2010)

I am 36C au naturel. I am 5ft. and 125lbs (I was always curvy--not bragging, just describing myself) I guess you would say I am fortunate. But I really don't know what the big deal is with big boobs. Unlike you, I wish they were smaller. I got my first bra when I was in the 3rd grade and I got teased a lot by boys and girls. I grew up self-conscious--I always walked with my back slouched because I did not want them sticking out. I hate people talking to my breast.

I know implants have to be changed every 10-15 yrs because the plastic breaks down or hardens.

It is harder to detect lumps in your breasts. I know when you start having your mammograms, the radiologists have to take twice as much photos of your implanted breasts to find any lumps.

I have a gf who had her implants inserted through her armpits and she was in pain for 6 months. She had to quit her job because she was not functional. She had those tube sticking out of her armpits to drain out blood. She was in so much pain that she couldn't raise her arms over her head or up to her face. Her husband had to shower her, brush her hair and teeth, etc. I don't know if that is typical of implants. But that was the hell she went through. And, she did regret it and wants to remove them but is afraid that she will have to go through all that pain again.

You are not even small with B cups. Your husband is happy the way you are so why compromise your health and your finances? He's the only one who's going to see them.


----------



## Mizzyme (May 12, 2010)

Congrats I think a C cup is fine for your frame. I wouldn't consider any bigger it would just look to fake on u. I want to get mine done, I'm a b cup I also want to go to a c. I'm just now looking into doctors and costs



Wish you luck and tell ur hubby it will make u happy thats what matters


----------



## Abbygalll (May 12, 2010)

This has crossed my mind only a few times. To this day though, my main thought is - I am 4'10" and a 34B... when it hits that time of month (even like 2 weeks before sometimes) I swell up to a low C. So really... I would look funny. I'm super tiny, like 105 I have curves, and I just think I would look silly.

I'm too scared, too. All the stuff that can go wrong...



I've been put through brain surgery and I really don't EVER want to have to deal with any surgical complications or just anything as miserable as that EVER again.

But good luck to you!!!!


----------



## bCreative (May 12, 2010)

I don't know about implants but just don't come out looking Hedi Montag


----------



## xjackie83 (May 12, 2010)

I'm 5'4" and only an A cup but I could never get fake boobs. I plan to have kiddos some day and the idea of not being able to feed them seems selfish to me. Plus there are so many people with bad boob jobs (the girl who was just voted off Survivor you could see the ripples), you have to get them replaced every ten years, and they just seem like a pain. I'd rather have small boobs then bad looking fake ones.

Plus I love my boobs and my boyfriend loves my boobs. That's all that matters.


----------



## magosienne (May 12, 2010)

If that was possible i'd donate you a cup, i wouldn't mind having smaller boobs.

Things to consider are : the content of a breast implant is far from appetizing, and they need to be changed regularly (i think it's something like every ten years) and the muscles supporting the boobs tend to loosen with age, and this only increase with bigger boobs. That said for a C cup i don't think it will change anything, i was thinking of bigger breasts.

Also with implants you will need good bras that fit you perfectly, so that's actually a good argument because you may have the good excuse to buy nice lingerie your husband will like as well


----------



## Lucy (May 12, 2010)

i'm the same jackie!! plus, i hate the idea of not being able to breastfeed any kids i have. that just something i'd really want to do.


----------



## Jinx (May 12, 2010)

You _can_ breast feed with implants.


----------



## Lucy (May 12, 2010)

can you? i thought you couldn't.


----------



## Jinx (May 12, 2010)

Mm-hmm.

I've known lots of women who did and doctors say can do it.

It doesn't interfere with milk production- providing you have a qualified doctor, of course, who doesn't botch the job.

I didn't do it, but my youngest was 7 years old by the time I had my surgery.

We were way past breast feeding.


----------



## perlanga (May 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r313/fred7548/Celebrities/54545.jpg


Amazing boob job! All the Kardashians have a great boob job! I wish i knew who there Dr is!

I don't think her boobs are fake. I saw her playboy pictorial and her boobs definitely have a natural sag to them.


----------



## StakeEdward (May 12, 2010)

I'm a 32A; I would love to be a B cup lol. I won't get implants, though, because I have better things I could be spending my money on. Which leads me to the question - why are you getting them if you can't afford them? I know a lot of people charge things on credit these days, but that is the issue behind our current economic crises. Unless you can pay the bill back in a reasonable amount of time (and not over a period of years), I don't see why you'd spend $3k+ on breast implants.


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You _can_ breast feed with implants. Oh yeah! Sure can!


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think her boobs are fake. I saw her playboy pictorial and her boobs definitely have a natural sag to them. If they are or not... man they look great!


----------



## bella1342 (May 13, 2010)

I don't need them, but I say go for it if it made you happy! I always wanted.. (and still do) a tummy tuck, but I will never go through with it. I think it was Jen who said when doctor's give you a c-section, they should follow up with the tummy tuck. All in one shot... I'd do it that way. LOL! I would never be able to get elective surgery though, I'm terrified of something happening. I was terrified with both of my c-sections.


----------



## equus18 (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't need them, but I say go for it if it made you happy! I always wanted.. (and still do) a tummy tuck, but I will never go through with it. I think it was Jen who said when doctor's give you a c-section, they should follow up with the tummy tuck. All in one shot... I'd do it that way. LOL! I would never be able to get elective surgery though, I'm terrified of something happening. I was terrified with both of my c-sections. Not sure how accurate this is but I was told that the reason you can't kill 2 birds with one stone (c-section with tummy tuck) is that your womb is still swollen from carrying that baby for 9 months. Until everything goes back to normal size, internal swelling is gone, then a tummy tuck can be performed. Makes sense to me! I asked because I had a c-section myself.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a 32A; I would love to be a B cup lol. I won't get implants, though, because I have better things I could be spending my money on. Which leads me to the question - why are you getting them if you can't afford them? I know a lot of people charge things on credit these days, but that is the issue behind our current economic crises. Unless you can pay the bill back in a reasonable amount of time (and not over a period of years), I don't see why you'd spend $3k+ on breast implants. I wondered this too.


----------



## HisBunny (May 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a 32A; I would love to be a B cup lol. I won't get implants, though, because I have better things I could be spending my money on. Which leads me to the question - why are you getting them if you can't afford them? I know a lot of people charge things on credit these days, but that is the issue behind our current economic crises. Unless you can pay the bill back in a reasonable amount of time (and not over a period of years), I don't see why you'd spend $3k+ on breast implants. I can afford them its all about saving....but my hunny wouldnt let me do that! he wouldnt let me pay 3k for implants all at once! he never understands . My hubby and i fight about how much money i spend on things he gets after me for buying $4000 handbags $ 900 shoes $300 jeans....Thats why i went to go get a CC its no big deal to my to charge 3k or more on a CC im gonna pay it off.


----------



## Brynn (May 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm 5'4" and only an A cup but I could never get fake boobs. I plan to have kiddos some day and the idea of not being able to feed them seems selfish to me. Plus there are so many people with bad boob jobs (the girl who was just voted off Survivor you could see the ripples), you have to get them replaced every ten years, and they just seem like a pain. I'd rather have small boobs then bad looking fake ones.
Plus I love my boobs and my boyfriend loves my boobs. That's all that matters.

Just an FYI, but you can get a boob job and still breast feed. They can place them so you can breast feed if you choose. I did, and I didn't have any problems breast feeding when I had my son.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can afford them its all about saving....but my hunny wouldnt let me do that! he wouldnt let me pay 3k for implants all at once! he never understands . My hubby and i fight about how much money i spend on things he gets after me for buying $4000 handbags $ 900 shoes $300 jeans....Thats why i went to go get a CC its no big deal to my to charge 3k or more on a CC im gonna pay it off. lol You go girl ...thats what i was thinking Aint nobody payin your bills so its nobodys business how you spend your money!!!





I suggest really doing you research my mom &amp; 2 friends have implants &amp; theres feel &amp; look real ........I so would do it but need to lose weight first lol And of course you can still breastfeed my friend did it with no problem!!!


----------



## jodevizes (May 16, 2010)

I am quite happy with my girls and would never think of having them cut about. Too scared of needles and especially very sharp knives. Over here in the UK they have stopped funding a body that used to monitor breast implant failure. There is a French company who has a high rate of failure so be really carefull.

I cannot understand why anyone would want those huge ones unless they are going into the porn industry.


----------



## sunniesuzn (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey there! I just had augmentation done 3 weeks ago and I am estatic with the twins! I am 37,  5"4 and weigh 115 pounds. I was a 34 A if that and I went a full C. I had asymetery and one boob was lower than the other. I chose a 375 silicone implant for the smaller  boob and a 400 silicone implant for the other. WOW you talk about looking great!!!!!! My husband is in awwww over them. He loves seeing them and touching them. If you want boobs DONT put it off. My only regret is that I waited so long to get them. Best of luck to you!


----------



## jillandrus (Jan 11, 2011)

If a Saline Implants leak, the sterile saline solution is absorbed by the body without harm. This is why saline is used in clinical applications such as IV therapy and wound care. Saline implant leakage is also easy to detect as it results in a quick deflation of the implant. Silicone implants leak slowly, because the gel is thicker. This makes leakages much harder to detect, which is particularly harmful because silicone can migrate to other parts of the body if the leakage is not caught in time.

_** Note: Please do not use affiliate links*_


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 15, 2011)

I find implants gross, but each to their own.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Jan 30, 2011)

To those who want bigger boobs, I say "be careful what you wish for"!  



  I'm a 36 D, and if I weren't so scared about having surgery that I didn't need, I'd get a reduction!  There is nothing fun about lugging "Thelma and Louise" around with me everywhere I go, wrestling myself into these big honkin' bras, getting stared at by every skeevy guy on the street.  Big boobs are not all they're cracked up to be - until that moment when I come home from work and can take my bra off!  Aaaah, the relief!


----------



## FranFran (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, yes I have heard that the side incision is the way to go.

Funnily enough, yesterday I had a discussion about scarring from cosmetic surgery and a friend was telling me about her sisters scars, she has had

everything done and has a lot of marks on her.

The underbreast marks look very unsightly, but I expect that they do fade in time.

Hi there by the way, I am fairly new to the forum, do let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## JillianOwens (Jan 29, 2014)

I noticed InternetChick (I think that was her handle) on the first page of comments mentioned that implants do not feel real and that they were hard.  I'm not sure if it's becoming as popular in the US as it is in Europe, but any women considering breast enhancement should definitely look into fat-transfer breast augmentation. Essentially, all the surgeon does is take unwanted fat from areas like our tummies and thighs and refine that fat.  Once the fat is refined, they are able to insert it into the treatment area (mainly breasts and butts).  What I like about it, is that it is a scarless procedure and doesn't have complications like some implant options.

There is a nice youtube video explaining the difference between treatment options.  I just wanted you Ladies to know about this option â€“ I hope itâ€™s as new to you as it is to me


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2014)

Reminder....

FYI: Please do not post photos of breasts or breasts implants. That is against the rules/terms of service on MUT

Thanks!


----------

